# Which vertical bike Rack should I get?



## jorgit (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi- looking for a vertical rack. 4 kids (7-14) so need the 6 bike version. Going on a Honda Odyssey. Of note is that we have a mix of bikes, from road to mtn to hybrid (which means that Yakima and NSR wouldn't be options as I understand they are designed more for suspension mountain bikes). 
Based on my review of what's out there I narrowed my search down to Alta vs Recon vs Velocirax. Recon is sold out now so leaves Alta vs Velocirax. I've tried hard to find enough differences between the two to justify the higher cost of Alta but to be honest I can't. I know Alta allows one to add a hammock and tray etc but I don't need any of that, I just want a rack that's gonna last and get the job done. The Velocirax has the suspension to help raise and lower the rack (sounds good on paper although I worry about one more part potentially breaking) and comes with the garage attachment to hang the rack when not in use- and yet it's still cheaper than the Alta. Am I missing something? Alta has a better warranty and is lighter (I think 78lbs vs 100 lbs). We don't have any fat bikes so the generic basket of velocirax would work.

Have had a tough time finding objective reviews for these racks, ie reviews not put out there by the companies themselves. 
And so, can anyone here help me choose between these two racks?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Velocirax is made offshore, which probably helps their price point. 

FWIW I have a Velociraxx 5X. The lower-to-load feature isn’t a gimmick, despite what I thought to start. I was pretty sure I wanted a NSR-6, and never had a problem loading one. But my fiancé has a non-union clavicle, and she has a much easier time loading the VR. We also have a selection of bikes without suspension forks, so that’s handy.


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

I would recommend checking out Lolo rack if you have not.
We needed a vertical rack to go on our sienna minivan for a variety of bikes for the family.
Went with the Lolo rack and have been very happy thus far. 
using it to carry mountain bikes w/wheel sizes 20”, 24” & two 29er’s.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

One day I might export to the US. For now Plummet racks are only available in NZ...............

But just to tease you with the most glorious vertical rack check out Plummet Industries.

Inventors of fire pits and bike racks | Plummet Industries | Taranaki


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a 6 place ALTA rack: 4 standard wheel trays and 2 fat wheel trays.

The rack is heavy, especially with all 6 or 5 trays on the rack. Much lighter if all the trays are removed when lifting and installing on a vehicle. Removal is accomplished with a 9/16 open end wrench and is quick and easy.

Loading bikes with the rack in lowered position is easy, but pushing the rack back to its upright position isn't. By the time you have 200 pounds of bikes hanging on the rack, it will take two people to reposition the rack back to upright. We load and unload in upright position if more than three bikes.

You receive one of these "hitch stabilizers" with your rack. How well it works remains to be seen.








Hitch stabilizer: it's purpose is to solidify the union between the receiver on the vehicle and the rack's insert. While the intent is positive, 300 pounds of bikes and rack will sway back and forth no matter how tight the hitch is secured to the receiver, just drive knowing this fact. I have a Tacoma and I can feel the effect of the weight when I'm driving. Definitely use straps to secure each end of the upper arm to the hitch for added stability.

The rack is plenty far off the ground so you won't be banging it on rocks or driveways. Depends more on what vehicle it is mounted to.

The rack is well constructed of quality hardware and steel. Only the main upright will come in your color of choice. The mounting bars and the wheel trays will be black.

There may be less expensive racks and maybe even lighter, but this rack will last a long time, the company innovates frequently, and will work with any bike.


----------



## fastback570 (Feb 20, 2021)

jorgit said:


> Hi- looking for a vertical rack. 4 kids (7-14) so need the 6 bike version. Going on a Honda Odyssey. Of note is that we have a mix of bikes, from road to mtn to hybrid (which means that Yakima and NSR wouldn't be options as I understand they are designed more for suspension mountain bikes).
> Based on my review of what's out there I narrowed my search down to Alta vs Recon vs Velocirax. Recon is sold out now so leaves Alta vs Velocirax. I've tried hard to find enough differences between the two to justify the higher cost of Alta but to be honest I can't. I know Alta allows one to add a hammock and tray etc but I don't need any of that, I just want a rack that's gonna last and get the job done. The Velocirax has the suspension to help raise and lower the rack (sounds good on paper although I worry about one more part potentially breaking) and comes with the garage attachment to hang the rack when not in use- and yet it's still cheaper than the Alta. Am I missing something? Alta has a better warranty and is lighter (I think 78lbs vs 100 lbs). We don't have any fat bikes so the generic basket of velocirax would work.
> 
> Have had a tough time finding objective reviews for these racks, ie reviews not put out there by the companies themselves.
> And so, can anyone here help me choose between these two racks?


Hello,

Check out Lolo Racks! Works great for mtbs, fat bikes and kids bikes right out of the box. Fits snug to my vehicle plus always feels good to support locally made.


----------



## JEFCUL (May 28, 2021)

LOLO racks are more versatile by far.


----------

